# lost former seal



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

We lost a former seal from our community. 56 yr old steve casey died of natural causes they say. He was a usual face at the vfw hooyah!!!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

lefties43332 said:


> We lost a former seal from our community. 56 yr old steve casey died of natural causes they say. He was a usual face at the vfw hooyah!!!













Really sorry to hear of his passing. Please post his name and if you can obtain one, a photo of him here.

Will be be buried over here in the Clark cemetery or does anyone know yet?


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

Gene and Viol said:


> Really sorry to hear of his passing. Please post his name and if you can obtain one, a photo of him here.
> 
> Will be be buried over here in the Clark cemetery or does anyone know yet?


Always sad and particularly at youngish age!


----------



## pac (Jul 27, 2013)

lefties43332 said:


> We lost a former seal from our community. 56 yr old steve casey died of natural causes they say. He was a usual face at the vfw hooyah!!!


Sorry to hear we lost another vet, lefties4332. Thanks for letting us know.

Doesn't matter how old they were, or when and where they served, it is an honor to be a member of this band of brothers. God Bless you, and thanks Steve Casey!


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

pac said:


> Sorry to hear we lost another vet, lefties4332. Thanks for letting us know.
> 
> Doesn't matter how old they were, or when and where they served, it is an honor to be a member of this band of brothers. God Bless you, and thanks Steve Casey!


Did you guys hear about the 88yr old WWII vet killed by two 16yr olds in Spokane,WA a few days ago?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

overmyer said:


> Did you guys hear about the 88yr old WWII vet killed by two 16yr olds in Spokane,WA a few days ago?


Yes, and I think they now have two suspects in custody. I'd hate to be either of them in jail. The inmates will have a field day with them...

Just picked this up on Fox News.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

Gene and Viol said:


> Yes, and I think they now have two suspects in custody. I'd hate to be either of them in jail. The inmates will have a field day with them...
> 
> Just picked this up on Fox News.


It sounds to like the 1st arrested may be cooperating against the 2nd. I hope both are tried/convicted as adults!


----------

